

Lessons from Building a Rocket Alarm App - abyx
http://www.codelord.net/2014/07/28/lessons-from-building-a-rocket-alarm-app/

======
joshdance
This is actually a great little post about building an popular app. The bit
about the accessible mail form being triggered is SO true. I did support for a
top 100 app and we had tons and tons of blank emails. The difference between
Send and Cancel, when you just want the email to go away seems to not matter
to most :)

------
barnash
Great post!

